# a ți se strepezi dinții



## vincix

Cum s-ar putea traduce în engleză „Mi se strepezesc dinții când îl văd”? Deci în sensul figurat. În același timp, m-ar interesa și traducerea sensului propriu. Am văzut o traducere într-un dicționar (Hallo.ro) care spune: "to set someone's teeth on edge". E corectă?


----------



## irinet

Parcă e ceva legat de gustul metalic din gură în engleză, dar nu pot să te ajut cu o traducere.


----------



## alicip

Expresia engleză este corectă atât în sens propriu cât şi în sens figurat. 
*set your teeth on edge*
◊ If a sound, taste, etc., sets your teeth on edge, it makes your body feel tense or uncomfortable.
That awful squeaking is enough to set my teeth on edge!

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/set+teeth+on+edge
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/312600.html

„Mi se strepezesc dinții când îl văd” s-ar putea traduce:
(Just) seeing him sets my teeth on edge.
(Just) seeing him makes me feel sick.
(Just) seeing him turns me off. (pe lângă sentimentul de repulsie, poate avea şi o conotaţie sexuală)
When/Every time I see him, I feel like throwing up.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru explicația amplă.


----------

